

Top Ten Most Popular JavaScript Libraries - Schulo
http://bestteneverything.com/top-ten-most-popular-javascript-libraries/

======
WalterSear
I'm not sure what this told me, other than stuff that's been around a while is
used a lot. Which isn't anything I didn't already know.

~~~
erkose
The domain name should have clued you in.

~~~
WalterSear
Right, the best ten tired old js libraries that we have all moved on from.

